# New Credit Card



## RuralEngineer (Nov 20, 2014)

New card looks like it has real value this time. 

https://www.barclaycardus.com/apply/Landing.action?campaignId=2035&cellNumber=4

Stephen


----------



## artringwald (Nov 20, 2014)

It's not really that good of a deal. In effect, you get 2% rebate for all money spent on DRI purchases, and 1% for everything else. To redeem the points you have to apply them to specific types of purchases made within the past 90 days. I've tried that and it's a pain. The Fidelity American Express gives 2% back on all purchases as a cash credit. For the places that don't take AmEx, the Capital One Signature card gives back 1.5% and automatically posts the rebates as credits toward your account.

I was excited when I first saw the DRI card because I thought it might be like the old Sunterra Visa that earned points in the Club. Unfortunately, the new DRI card doesn't do that.


----------

